# Unicorn Buck



## Fish4Food (Mar 20, 2006)

I had just missed the monster buck we have been watching since June, and decided to give my dad a call at work to tell him. I told him witch way it was heading, and he decided that when he got off work at 4:30 he would go get in a stand on the far side of the property, and try to head the buck off.
He had just got into the stand, and had not even sat down yet, when he heard something to his left, this buck, a different one than i missed, came in and offered a nine yard shot.
He had a 23 inch neck, and was aged at possibly being 6 1/2 or 7 years old.
He has 12 scoreable points, and a unique third beam coming out of the middle of his forehead, hopefully we have another one for the P&Y book.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow. That is impressive. Good goin.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

That looks like a really large bodied deer. Please keep us posted as to how that middle point is treated in the scoring process. Congrats to your Dad and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats! Very unique!


----------



## oxmos (Apr 13, 2005)

Congrats. Definately a very unique buck.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

thats cool


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

thats a heck of a deer.... sorry I couldn't help ya guys out that night, size of that deer probably could have used it.... definately one to be proud of!!!! now it's your turn!


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Heckova a Buck...Congrats...Will take a while to get one bigger than that!! :!


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

all i can say is.............................WOW what a buck !!!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Great looking buck! Congratulations!


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

That's one big buck congrats . It'll make a very nice mount


----------



## hillbillybelownewphilly (Nov 16, 2006)

congrats on the buck. way to go!


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I looked at the pic before reading the post and didn't even notice the third antler!! I must have been too impressed with the horse sized body that bruiser has!

Yeah, keep us informed on what they say about that third antler. Congratulations on the big one.

lg_mouth


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

Congrats!!!!

I'm curious who "aged the deer' We have worked numerous check stations and it is extreemly rare to ever see a deer over 5 years old in ohio. At 7 an ohio deer would have extreme teeth wear. 

I would really like to see pictures of this guys jaw bone once you get it caped out.

Awesome deer!!! again..congrats!!! the this in huge!! Looks like a neck on something out of Alberta haaa.

pr.


----------



## Fish4Food (Mar 20, 2006)

The taxidermist we took it to is the one who aged it, but we are having a biologist look at it for a second opinion. Its never a sure thing, only a guessing game, and the teeth were very well worn down


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

I agree. Its not much of an exact science. He definetly looked like a Mature deer from the body size.

Its amazing when you do see a 5 yr and up old deer on the hoof. They are just soo much bigger than even a big 3 1/2 yr old deer. 

I saw two this bow season that I would guess 4-5 on the hoof. Its just amazing how big and filled out they are...note i said "say" haaaaaaaaa..their not stupid either !! haaa

great deer my friend. Something to remember for a long time!!

PR


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Great buck. Definately would make a cool mount. If it is 7 + years old, thats as impressive as the third antler.


----------



## EMRDUCKS (Jun 28, 2004)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!! Very Cool Thats Going To Make A Great Mount.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I wonder if he had that third antler every year or if it was a fluke thing that happened this year? That is certainly a unique deer - and a very nice size one at that!


----------



## Fish4Food (Mar 20, 2006)

Well the results are back from the biologist. In his opinion, this buck was 5 1/2 years old.


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

thanks for the follow up!! very nice of you!!

hard to immagine...but its very rare a deer makes it to 5 1/2 in ohio..crazy huh?!!

thanks, 

pr


----------



## Fish4Food (Mar 20, 2006)

yea, they usually meet their fate with someones arrow, slug, or bumper before they get that old around here


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

I re read my post and it didnt sound very good!! lol

It was suppose to meant along the lines of "its rare that a deer reaches that age in this state" ..not that I didnt believe the boilogist! lol..

sorry. i think you knew what i meant!! 

a 5yr old is a good find for sure and usually a very nice healthy stud of a deer in this state!!

hopefully you will post some pics for us when he's mounted ..

pr


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

Awesome deer, once in a lifetime trophy with the middle point. More deer in Ohio make it to 5 or older than you would think....just very few get shot. They don't make it that far by being stupid.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

wow how cool i have never seen any thing like this before


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Very unique! Congratulations


----------



## catfisherbrad (Mar 9, 2006)

that is crazy, congrats, its a big' en


----------

